# What is the best antibiotic for someone who is anti-antibiotics and has SIBO?



## Psilocybin (Nov 4, 2012)

I can't stress enough how much I hate antibiotics. I took Doxycycline a few years ago and I literally lost like 8 pounds in the first week because it was giving me profuse diarrhea. I'm pretty thin so I can't afford to lose 8 pounds.

I want an antibiotic that can wipe out my SIBO, but will not be absorbed into the bloodstream and targets only the small intestine.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The main two used Rifaximin (Xifaxan) and Neomycin (Rifaximin much more than Neomycin) are not absorbed. Is there some reason you don't like either of those? They are the ones most likely to get prescribed and the ones most people take. If you won't take either of those I don't know what else to recommend.


----------



## rudibear (Jul 28, 2012)

My doctor gave me Xifaxan. Made me very constipated, so he switched me to Amox/K Clav, generic for Augmentin. It gave me diarrhea, but not so badly that I lost weight. I am coming off of it now. Have not been off of it long enough to be able to say if it has permanently helped or not. From what I understand SIBO can often reoccur. But the diarrhea has backed way off. Been off of it for about two weeks.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

I don't like taking ABs either, but I've taken rifaximin 4 times now... my GI doctor said it is "by far" the best out there for SIBO. The side effects really are minimal as far as ABs go (though I did still experience some). As Kathleen said, neomycin is also used, but I think is 2nd best to the rifaximin.


----------



## Psilocybin (Nov 4, 2012)

Rifaximin was going to be my first choice anyway. Thanks.


----------

